

Ask PG: What progress is being made on disrupting Hollywood? - Peroni

A few months back there was a post by PG calling on developers and entrepreneurs to disrupt Hollywood.[1]<p>It gained a massive amount of attention at the time and I'm curious as to whether anyone has heeded that call and if there is now any particular start-up or tech in the pipeline that may have a noticeable impact on that particular industry?<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3491542
======
wj
I'm working on something to lower a portion of cost and difficulty on the
production side. It is not going to kill Hollywood but hopefully it will help
low-budget and student filmmakers.

I think killing Hollywood (breaking the stranglehold on distribution) is a
long term goal. It will be a lot of smaller innovations that will enable it.

------
shoham
Check out FeedForward: <http://www.feed-forward.net> we're doing a lot namely
giving artists incentive to communicate better with our core application which
gives artists more exposure when they give feedback for others' work. We also
feature a commission free market --sell your work with nothing more than a
PayPal account, and we'll NEVER take a cut. We've applied for YC several
times, and have never heard back, accept for their generic rejection letter,
but we've been at this for years, not months, and I am a musician, so I
understand just how hard it is for others like me, and I'm going for community
development over riches and fame... Thanks!

------
lastorset
I think there is still a long future for non-interactive/low-interactivity
media. The original RFS acknowledged this. One project that aims to enable
high-quality packaging independently of Hollywood is Lib-Ray [1]. Only a small
part of the answer, but useful in its own right.

[1] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2144275086/lib-ray-
non-d...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2144275086/lib-ray-non-drm-open-
standards-hd-video-format?ref=live) (I don't know how much future there is in
distributing physical media, but packaging menus and other stuff that non-
hackers like in a standard format is possibly interesting.)

------
J3L2404
I believe it was 'Kill Hollywood'. You might as well have Henry Ford saying
'Kill Horses'. When a viable alternative exists it will gradually replace
Hollywood. Just like every other industry.

~~~
pcote
In order for the auto industry analogy to hold, horse breeders would have had
to have been actively interfering with early automotive innovation. Did that
actually happen? (honest question)

~~~
J3L2404
Stopping piracy is not interfering with innovation, it is enforcing the law.
Unfortunately the defense of piracy is based on it being trivial to copy. Lots
of things are trivial to copy, like your private data. Surely you don't
believe everyone should have access to your data just because it is easy to
copy.

~~~
Peroni
_Surely you don't believe everyone should have access to your data just
because it is easy to copy._

Straw man fallacy. They aren't analogous.

 _Unfortunately the defense of piracy is based on it being trivial to copy_

That's a pretty sweeping statement. Want to provide some citations?

~~~
J3L2404
I should have been clearer, that is pg's defense.
<http://paulgraham.com/property.html>

